# A training question to make you laugh



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

I "think" you are supposed to let them go about their business until you call her back. If she doesn't come back when you call, you reel her in. This way she learns she's come back when you call. Where did you find a 50' retractable? Most of the training leashes I've seen are not retractable & bright orange. GL


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Sienna's mom says:

"All I can see in my head is me throwing something for her to fetch and her running full tilt after it, only to be caught up short in full zoomie when she reaches the end of the lead!! "

I can tell for certain that THIS CAN HAPPEN. It can cause nerve injury to your arm which is very painful, leaves you unable to do anything with your hand except let it curl up weakly. And then you face several months of physical therapy. YOU DON'T WANT TO THROW ANYTHING FARTHER THAN THE LEASH IS LONG.

Dalton's mom is right. Just let her roam around and at random moments, call her back for a treat. Make sure you have treats worth coming for. I used hotdog bits. Cheese is good or bits of ham. They generally don't come for bits of kibble!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I have a very amusing video of my sister on a beach with her australian shephard. She threw something, the dog ran after it, Sue tried to keep up same as you did.... and then there's my sister face planted in the sand! It was only funny because she didn't get hurt, but I'm sure she could have. Great advice so far... if you're throwing something do NOT throw it further than the leash reaches. Good luck!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Dalton's mom said:


> Where did you find a 50' retractable? Most of the training leashes I've seen are not retractable & bright orange. GL


Okay, now you can laugh at me even harder LOL :doh: It's a 26 foot long flexi. I can only plead being fried from taking too much work home and dealing with a rambunctious 8 year old human child and crazy 14 month old furry child at my space cadetedness!!!

I thought it did seem a bit awkward to be having her retrieve this way.... DUH ::bowl:::bowl::uhoh::uhoh:::bowl::bricks1:
Okay.... now I am going to go hide somewhere......:doh:

Hmmmmm.... that edit key is looking more and more attractive.............


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, don't hide! I've asked a few questions that have made me shake my own head.


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

I think the recall training should be a specific planned training session of only a few minutes or so to start with. Let her walk around and most likely she'll be at the end of the lead and then call for her. If she doesn't come back immediately give the leash/rope a "pop" and repeat the command. I personally don't use "come" but simply the dogs name. When I say Daisy she knows it means get over here now. In turn I don't use her names for other commands. For example I don't say Daisy lay down, just lay down or sit or stay, etc. If I just want her attention for example if we are retrieving and she's "lost" her ball I say the word "Hup" and she stops and looks at mean and I can give her a direction to go with an arm signal. Obviously that takes a while but every training exercise boils down to repitition/practice and consistency in my non-professional opinion.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

This has been my constant frustration... the "not coming when called" 'cause I'd much rather play thanks!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Be careful with the retractable leash.... I got one when we went to fla (wasnt a cheap one) and was using it since my dad didnt have a fenced in yard . Maggie ended up snapping the leash and so i went out and bought another one and she did the same thing....


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Try a dog whistle with the treats. I started with Quinn - although he is a pig for food - call dog's name, then short beeps on the whistle and if need be a gentle reminder on the rope - if necessary bend down and open your arms wide and once the dog is on the way back lots of praise and remember to treat. Good Luck, but just watch that Sienna doesn't shoot past you and tangle you up in the lead!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Teddi's recall is "ok". She will be GREAT unless there is someone else in a 100 foot radius. If we are training she is awesome, but when we walk, there is a park we walk past. I like to let my dogs off leash for a mental break (our walks are on command not sniff and drag), they go potty and be a dog for a bit. If there is someone else in the park Teddi gets attention deficit disorder and off she goes. Forgets her name EVERYTHING. What I have been doing is making sure I have a pocketful of treats, if no one is at the park I let her play, call her, treat her, let her play, repeat. When there is someone at the park I do the same I just don't let her get too close where I feel I would fail. It will take a while to make it solid, but I have already seen improvement. 

Consistency, practice, all the boring things it will get better.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I've been working on recall in the house and out in the yard with both pups. We have been playing hide and go seek. I put them in a down stay and then I go hide. Once I'm hidden, I call out....."Puppies...COME!" and they come a runnin'. Once they find me, they get a treat. They love playing it. And it's really helping them with recall. When I say, "Puppies COME!" They have gotten really great about responding.

Just thought I'd share another way to work on it with your dog.


----------

